# If Your Dog Eats Grass...



## HiDesertHal (Jul 17, 2017)

That's a sure sign that he (or she) is not getting enough grass in the diet.

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2017)

He's bored.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2017)

Stomach is upset.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 17, 2017)

One of our dogs(RIP) used to eat cat poop.    I think that she was getting enough in her diet though.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2017)

But he/she IS getting enough grass if he/she is eating it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 17, 2017)

My vet says they mostly eat grass because they like it.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2017)

Dogs are omnivorous.  To them, eating grass is like having a salad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2017)

I've read that the vegetation wild dogs or wolves eat are the stomach contents of their prey.

I've read they will eat grass to induce vomiting it they feel sick, or just because they like grass like Butterfly said. My dog does both.

Cats love oat- grass I used to grow it in a planter for them.

As long as they don't try smoking it, they'll be ok.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 17, 2017)

Then I guess I was misinformed.

HDH


----------



## Stormy (Jul 17, 2017)

My cat eats grass sometimes I think he likes it but when he brings up a hairball with grass I guess it's good medicine


----------

